# drive train



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

my 99 Tacoma went to the shop 3 weeks ago to have the transmission fixed(i was backing up and the whole truck started jerking) they replaced the tranny with a rebuilt one ever since then when i give it gas or shift slowly it makes a clunk almost like the u joints are gone so i took it to the dealer to have them check it out after 2.5 hours and two techs they came to the conclusion that the transfer case and the rear diff are shot and then they told me that my warranty was void because the truck has been beat the only reason that i can see that they could say that is i hit a rock pulling out fire wood and it bent the skid plat. i don't think it is the transfer case and and diff because it worked fine before they fixed the tranny.
also they put a new rack and pinion in it and on the tie rod end they didn't put the cotter pin in the nut and it rattled lose i noticed it and pulled over on the side of the road and tightened it up when i went to leave i was stuck in the soft sand so i went to put it in 4x4 and the hub that the dealer just "fixed" would not budge so trying to get out i slid down the slope still couldn't get out so i had to get towed out i put cotter pins in and when i went to the dealer and told them what happened the service manager said I'm quoting him "i don't see why you had to pull over your steering still worked" because of the tie rod not being tight and the hub not working it riped the steering boots and snapped off the plastic bumper mounts all they said about it was sorry :realmad: :realmad: what do any of you think it could be something in the tranny or is it the diff and transfer case sorry for the long post this is really [email protected]@^%g me off thanks


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

The tranny and transfer made not have been assmebled correctly. Sounds like you need to find a new dealer. It should be covered under warranty. Toyota diffs are pretty strong. I have destroyed a lot of u-joints but never a diff.


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

they told me the the reason that i am having this trouble is because the gears and the chain in the transfer case are stretched i can see maybe the the diff being gone because i have burned the tires on it but i know some one with a regular cab Tacoma and they get about 2000 miles to a set with no trouble.
how could i have stretched the gears and chain


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Run,dont walk from that dealer,and find another Toyota dealer ASAP. ID call the Toyota 's main office and ask to have your truck looked at by the district manager for your area.This could take a week or more,but it should get the ball rolling for you.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'll second the vote to go see another dealer.

Get a more accurate diagnosis,as I doubt you need both a transfer case and a rearend.The Toyota's are pretty tough.

I'd be more inclined to say they left something loose,or screwed something up,and are trying to hose you in the process.Get a second opinion,and get someone higher up involved.Toyota is a great company,and they should stand behind your warranty.

I'd also get them to fix everything they screwed up when they did the tie rod,or get your lawyer involved.That's bull :realmad:


----------

